# 300 Gallon Piraya & Cariba Tank



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

96x24x30h acrylic tank
8 piraya & 2 Cariba
More media on Instagram @ piranha.keepers


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Love them ! Great looking tank


----------

